# Refilling DEF without making it rain gluten-free DOT-approved horse-urine



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Sounds like you need better aim.

I have to put mine in the trunk and I use a long funnel to make sure that, even with the hose, I don't spill/splash anywhere. 

Sounds like you need to make that $2 investment for a funnel as well.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Unlike a truck or other larger vehicle, the Cruze consumes DEF at a very slow rate. So there’s no need to immediately top off when the DIC stops showing “DEF LEVEL OK”

The Gen 2 holds 3.8 Gal of DEF. Let the DEF reading get down below 30% before adding. That way a full 2.5 Gal container will fit without overflowing. 

Also, wait till you’re in controlled conditions. No need to pull over and fill up while out of town during inclement weather. My Gen 1 started showing 30% before a recent trip. I went ahead and drove 1200 miles and the % only dropped a few points. 

When using the Walmart DEF make sure the fill pipe is not cross-threaded. It needs to be screwed on correctly and firmly seated all the way onto the bottle. Use a spare rag or towel around the DEF tank fill-neck to absorb any potential spillage.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

eli said:


> #2, ...which resulted in crystalized horse urea all over the roof of the car, and my north-face jacket.



:signs053: Oh, the visual...:signlol:


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

I don't even bother with the cardboard box DEF Fluid anymore. Just pull into a truck stop with the big boys. There is a DEF Pump on every Diesel Pump. I wrap a rag around the fill hole and one around the end of the nozzle when inserting and removing. Only crystallization now is a little on that rag around the fill hole which I just leave in place. More controllable, cleaner, and at a cheaper price... plus you get to watch the truck stare at you wondering WTF you are doing! Priceless.


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

sailurman said:


> plus you get to watch the truck stare at you wondering WTF you are doing! Priceless.


I fill up at a commercial cardlock. I get that look a lot haha.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

@eli In case you’ve never seen this one before: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/169-...brary/46217-def-how-do-best-tomko-method.html


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I have a Gen 1 and filled it many times. I have never over filled or spilled more than a drop or two. Is the Gen 2 a PITA to refill?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

MOTO13 said:


> I have a Gen 1 and filled it many times. I have never over filled or spilled more than a drop or two. Is the Gen 2 a PITA to refill?


I'd think it should be easier - it's outside the car.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

MP81 said:


> I'd think it should be easier - it's outside the car.


Ohhhh...didn't realize that. Another reason I like my Gen 1...lol.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Tomko said:


> @eli In case you’ve never seen this one before: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/169-...brary/46217-def-how-do-best-tomko-method.html


youre responding to someone that thinks def is a fuel.


----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

boraz said:


> youre responding to someone that thinks def is a fuel.


You too, bore as, mind reader. 

Clearly DEF is a fuel only for gen 2,since its behind the fuel door. But not for gen 1, since its in trunk instead.


----------



## Dieselfever (Feb 23, 2017)

sailurman said:


> I don't even bother with the cardboard box DEF Fluid anymore. Just pull into a truck stop with the big boys. There is a DEF Pump on every Diesel Pump. I wrap a rag around the fill hole and one around the end of the nozzle when inserting and removing. Only crystallization now is a little on that rag around the fill hole which I just leave in place. More controllable, cleaner, and at a cheaper price... plus you get to watch the truck stare at you wondering WTF you are doing! Priceless.


Our Cruze is deleted, but my wife's F-Pace diesel is all stock. When I pull into the big rig pumps at the local Pilot station to fill up on def I do get those stares. When filling up on diesel in the Cruze and Jag, my wife and I both get reminded, "Hey, don't you know that is the diesel pump?". I just nod and say, "Yes, I read on the internet that you can get better mileage wth diesel, so I thought I would try a tank full and see".


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I've always wanted to look at them in shock and horror that I'm filling my diesel up with diesel.


----------



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

Does anyone else have to drive through the diesel island backwards? Because our DEF filler is on the passenger side and the DEF dispenser is on the driver side?

I went to the truck stop Sunday morning when it wasn't crowded...

Related, can we fill diesel and DEF at the same time at the truck stop?


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I get that is that a diesel frequently at Costco while fueling. Most are diesel folks, but some just have no clue they were made and are being produced now. To be honest, I have no clue why GM is making a gen 2 and zero advertising.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> To be honest, I have no clue why GM is making a gen 2 and zero advertising.


Just as minimal as the first gen - if not even less. Talking with the tech adviser a few weeks back at the dealer, he was baffled as to why they were not advertising the Equinox diesel HARD.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Just as minimal as the first gen - if not even less. Talking with the tech adviser a few weeks back at the dealer, he was baffled as to why they were not advertising the Equinox diesel HARD.


Advertise both hard, sedan, hatch, and equinox. Most dealers are not stocking them so it’s a big secret with the public. I plan to drive mine for awhile longer so I guess it doesn’t really have an impact on us, but it keeps the demand for them so very small. It’s almost like the diesel has issues and they don’t want to sell very many of them.


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

I purchased a bottle of VW DEF off Amazon that screws onto the neck and only dispenses when pushed down. It can't be spilled and will stop dispensing when it gets full. It's sort of a pain because it's only a 1/2 gallon jug. So you still have refill it out of the normal 2.5 gal jugs. But atleast it won't get all over the car. I think they make these in 4 liter versions as well, but I haven't looked again since I purchased mine when the 37% left showed the first time. 

I've never been around a station with DEF pumps, not sure if my local truck stop has it or not. This would simplify it but I can see the potential for a mess to be made. 

As soon as OZTuner has the delete, I'm getting rid of it anyways.

I feel the same about the advertising, if I hadn't been looking for a new car and stumbled across the option of, fuel type: Diesel when looking at a dealers inventory I would've never known. GM wanted the same take rate on these as the Coloardo Diesel which was around 9%, IIRC. I figure it would be alot higher if you advertised it. 

When I took mine to the dealer for the DEF light being on with only 300 miles (nozzle broken) the service manager didn't even know they made one. He commented that it sounded weird idling and that's when I mentioned it was Diesel.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

Jacque8080 said:


> Does anyone else have to drive through the diesel island backwards? Because our DEF filler is on the passenger side and the DEF dispenser is on the driver side?
> 
> I went to the truck stop Sunday morning when it wasn't crowded...
> 
> Related, can we fill diesel and DEF at the same time at the truck stop?


Yep, I have to back into the truck islands to fill DEF.

Technically, there's nothing stopping you from filling your diesel tank at the truck island, but I think you'll have a bad time. If the nozzle even fits -- the truck lanes usually have a larger nozzle -- the flow rate is going to be really high. I've filled from a truck nozzle in a pinch, but it was awful.


----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

3000 mile drive, remaining DEF 30%... 

Cool.

this reduces my DEF RANGE ANXIETY.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

eli said:


> 3000 mile drive, remaining DEF 30%...
> 
> Cool.
> 
> this reduces my DEF RANGE ANXIETY.


Yup, that consumption rate = 4,285 mile range per tank of DEF (YMMV).


----------



## pjdvd24 (Feb 28, 2018)

Yeah, I'm getting about 1000 miles per gallon diesel emissions fluid. Not really impressed so far with that number considering I do 99% highway miles. But it's possible the dealership didn't completely fill the tank and this number is based on my first refill.


eli said:


> 3000 mile drive, remaining DEF 30%...
> 
> Cool.
> 
> this reduces my DEF RANGE ANXIETY.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

sailurman said:


> I don't even bother with the cardboard box DEF Fluid anymore. Just pull into a truck stop with the big boys. There is a DEF Pump on every Diesel Pump. I wrap a rag around the fill hole and one around the end of the nozzle when inserting and removing. Only crystallization now is a little on that rag around the fill hole which I just leave in place. More controllable, cleaner, and at a cheaper price... plus you get to watch the truck stare at you wondering WTF you are doing! Priceless.


As seen here:





















Oh, and $2.759 a gallon compared to the cardboard horse piss spewing box at almost twice the price. Win/Win


----------

